# I am all wet and soapy...



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

SomeBUNNY, BABY POSIE, had a bath today....I will update when she is dry....Lauren bathes and I dry...Puttie was bathed as well...Everyone smells yummy!!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Bless her sweet soul...she even looks gorgeous all wet and soapy :wub: :wub:


----------



## elizabeth (Oct 31, 2008)

She's even a cutie when she's wet, mine looks like a space alien when she's wet!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhh, gosh!!! How totally adorable!!! Great pictures!!!!


----------



## ndth (Jan 5, 2009)

Aw Mommy please dry her soon! We want to see photos of her all fluffy... :wub: :wub: She is gorgeous even all wet...


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Awwwww, Baby I see your little apple head....so precious! I love the smell of clean fluffs.


----------



## elizabeth (Oct 31, 2008)

WAIT A MINUTE.....Lauren has to do the dirty work and you get to be the "cuddler" after she is all sweet and clean??? Poor Lauren LOOLOL!!!!!! :Cute Malt:


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

QUOTE (Elizabeth @ Mar 9 2009, 02:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=741896


> WAIT A MINUTE.....Lauren has to do the dirty work and you get to be the "cuddler" after she is all sweet and clean??? Poor Lauren LOOLOL!!!!!! :Cute Malt:[/B]


?????????????????????? I said I dry them, they hate being dried way more than being washed.....???????????????????????????


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh Nanc, I just wuv that widdle head, I could just kiss it. 

Great Photography!!!!!!!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Ohhhhhh!!! They all look so cute and pitiful when they are wet!!! Awwwwwwww.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

So sweet! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

* :wub: :wub: awwhhhh wonderful little sweet wet baby.
:wub: :wub: :wub: *


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

:smheat: :smheat: :smheat: OUCH!!! I can feel the heat over here from all the Posie hotness that she is oozing, lol. She is a beauty- wet, dry, bed head or otherwise. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

QUOTE (Elizabeth @ Mar 9 2009, 02:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=741890


> She's even a cutie when she's wet, mine looks like a space alien when she's wet!!![/B]


Elizabeth! :shocked: You stop that! Bella is beautiful wet or dry. Bad Mommy

QUOTE (PuttiePie @ Mar 9 2009, 02:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=741906


> QUOTE (Elizabeth @ Mar 9 2009, 02:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=741896





> WAIT A MINUTE.....Lauren has to do the dirty work and you get to be the "cuddler" after she is all sweet and clean??? Poor Lauren LOOLOL!!!!!! :Cute Malt:[/B]


?????????????????????? I said I dry them, they hate being dried way more than being washed.....???????????????????????????
[/B][/QUOTE]

Baby is sooo adorable Nanci. What a calm little girl while she is getting a bath. What wonderful pictures.Yes, I agree, the drying is the hardest part. Dixie just hates it and I feel so bad for her while I'm doing it. I can't wait to see your dry Baby. Are we going to see Puttie too? Please???


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

Aww Puttie. Your an adorable soapy wet girl :wub2:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I just love bath pics!!!! How sweet does Puttie look? I could just gobble her up! I cannot wait to see the AFTER bath pics!!!


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

QUOTE (Madden @ Mar 9 2009, 03:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=741936


> Aww Puttie. Your an adorable soapy wet girl :wub2:[/B]


OOPS!! Thank you.... That's Baby Posie...Puttie is her bigger older sister!! :wub: :heart:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

That is one cute Bunny, wet or dry! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

I just love how pathetic our babies look while being bathed! If they could talk I bet there would be lots and lots of whining!


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

UPDATE, we are dry now....Puttie is the bigger doggie and Posie Baby is the smaller one...


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Awwww, good job Mommy! I can smell them from here. They look so clean and pretty. I just love your girls. I want to snuggle them.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

QUOTE (PuttiePie @ Mar 9 2009, 02:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=741955


> UPDATE, we are dry now....Puttie is the bigger doggie and Posie Baby is the smaller one...[/B]


Oh I just wanna reach thru the screen and snuggle them both! :wub: :wub: :wub: I bet they smell like Spring!!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (mimi2 @ Mar 9 2009, 03:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=741958


> QUOTE (PuttiePie @ Mar 9 2009, 02:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=741955





> UPDATE, we are dry now....Puttie is the bigger doggie and Posie Baby is the smaller one...[/B]


Oh I just wanna reach thru the screen and snuggle them both! :wub: :wub: :wub: I bet they smell like Spring!! 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Me toooooo. Gosh, the look as sweet as sugar...and you CAN smell how wonderful they smell from here...they look adorable :wub: :wub: What good little girls :wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Two P's in a tub! lol They look like they're happy to be clean and smelling like a rose. 
Very cute, Nanci.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

They're both so adorable :wub: :wub: I just love Puttie's head tilt in the last pic :wub: and how adorable is soaking wet Posie :wub:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Awww, your girls are perfection. :wub: :wub: :wub: 

What darling little cuddle bugs. :wub: 

I have to say that I absolutely adore Puttie's pink nose!! Too cute. :wub:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwwwww she looks like she's gotten bigger from her last picture of her in the tub getting a bath! Same sweet little face! :wub2: :tender: 

Look at those nails or I should say talons!
'mommy my nails look just like posie's!'.... I think it's time for Gigi's nail trim as well!


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Mar 9 2009, 04:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=741995


> Awwwwww she looks like she's gotten bigger from her last picture of her in the tub getting a bath! Same sweet little face! :wub2: :tender:
> 
> Look at those nails or I should say talons!
> 'mommy my nails look just like posie's!'.... I think it's time for Gigi's nail trim as well! [/B]


No, Baby is still the same weight and size. Baby is 6.5 inches long and tall and still weighs 3.6 pounds... That one long nail is gone now, she had injured it it and we couldn't cut it until it was repaired. Her nails were cut as soon as she was dried.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Awww.....your babies are both soooo cute and precious! :wub: :wub:


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Those are some kissable faces! :wub: There's nothing better than smothering them with kisses when they're all clean and yummy smelling.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Awwww... those are the most ADORABLE pictures of a fluff baby getting her bath!!! :wub: :wub: Posie looks sooooo cute and angelic ... even while getting her bath. :wub: :wub: 

I like the spray attachment (?) you are using on Posie ... it looks very gentle. 

Both Posie and Puttie look very cute after their baths. :wub: :wub:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Both are so cute cute cute! :wub:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I love clean Malts! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (PuttiePie @ Mar 9 2009, 04:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=741999


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Mar 9 2009, 04:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=741995





> Awwwwww she looks like she's gotten bigger from her last picture of her in the tub getting a bath! Same sweet little face! :wub2: :tender:
> 
> Look at those nails or I should say talons!
> 'mommy my nails look just like posie's!'.... I think it's time for Gigi's nail trim as well! [/B]


No, Baby is still the same weight and size. Baby is 6.5 inches long and tall and still weighs 3.6 pounds... That one long nail is gone now, she had injured it it and we couldn't cut it until it was repaired. Her nails were cut as soon as she was dried.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Awwww the Baby injured it? Glad it feels better!
Gigi's nails are cut now too LOL


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

Yes, she got it caught between two wooden floor boards and partially pulled it out. It then got infected and took 6 months to grow to that lovely length that you saw! Now that the blood supply has returned and she has not lost the nail,and the nail bed (quick) has renewed itself... the Vet gave the go ahead to trim off the excess growth!! :wub: She now has HAPPY FEET!!! B)


----------



## pinkheadbaby (Jul 27, 2008)

:wub: :wub: Those are 2 cute babies!! I just love bath pictures.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ahhhhh, love those fluffy little girls! Give 'em kisses from aunt Pat.


----------



## ndth (Jan 5, 2009)

Pretty pretty pretty babies!! I love my little guy with all my heart but I'm getting very envious of you guys with your little girls...i love the top knots, the bows, the pretty dresses, ahhh tooooooo cuteeee for words...

I love your babies' names btw... :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

two bathing beauties :wub: :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

They are just perfection, Nanci!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Your girls are so cute! I bet they smell yummy!


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

QUOTE (PuttiePie @ Mar 9 2009, 03:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=741940


> QUOTE (Madden @ Mar 9 2009, 03:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=741936





> Aww Puttie. Your an adorable soapy wet girl :wub2:[/B]


OOPS!! Thank you.... That's Baby Posie...Puttie is her bigger older sister!! :wub: :heart:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Woops! Sorry about that! Posie you are an adorable soapy wet girl!!!

Your girls are soo cute :wub2:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Sweet, sweet, sweet!!!! LOVE the bath pics of Baby...and the after photos are soooo precious!!! Your girls are adorable beyond words!!! :heart: :tender: :heart:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Oh, my gosh. I just saw this! Nanci, Baby is so adorable. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

How cute!!! They look so adorable wet or dry! :wub2:


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

awww, she's always so gorgeous, wet or dry . . . :wub:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Puttie and Baby Posie are as adorable as can be!!!! :wub: :wub: Baby Posie all wet reminds me a bit of my Abbie all wet!!!  I just adore both of your girls!!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

awww baby!!! and nana :wub2: :wub2: :wub2: Love your girls nanci


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

TOO CUTE :wub: :wub:


----------

